# AW!



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

How do you vote? I saw some *very* lovely ladies and gents who didn't get a vote, but I would have voted for them! Especially loved the baby photos, and the female...also, someone had a CT with some incredibly gorgeous fins....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you talking about the photo of the month contest? There are fifteen days at the moment until voting begins. Which means you can even enter a picture of your betta.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ENTER! It's fun! then on the 16th you can vote for your fave.

http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

